# [SOLVED] Laptop not detecting only my wifi, can connect to other wifi



## spvanan (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi 

Laptop: Dell Inspirion 1564
Router: Asus RT-56U

working fine till I reinstalled windows 7, now detects all my neighbors wifi, but not my Asus wifi
even tether wifi from my smart phone detected & connected fine

SSID not hidden, Windows Firewall switched off, No antivirus installed yet, System restore didn't help, device driver up to date


IPCONFIG:

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kalai-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-24-CC-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-5C-6B-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{107DDE48-C640-4682-A7DE-EFB80EB095CE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B5FBF1D0-710E-4EB7-A09A-18D971BB4C73}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\>


----------



## spvanan (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Laptop not detecting only my wifi, can connect to other wifi*

Just to add: Other laptops, ipad, smart phone all connected to my wifi only Dell laptop cant detect Asus wifi


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Laptop not detecting only my wifi, can connect to other wifi*

Welcome to TSF,

Remove all wireless profiles installed in your network, then re-add your SSID with the proper encryption.
http://www.tp-link.com/en/article/?faqid=281

Also, change your wireless Channel to 1 or 11 and see if that helps as well.


----------



## spvanan (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Laptop not detecting only my wifi, can connect to other wifi*

hi 2xg

Thanks a ton !! 
you are a genius. i changed the channel from Auto to 1 & it worked!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad we could assist spvanan.

You're quite welcome! :smile:


----------

